# help needed rescue centere's



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

hi could anyone that knows of any good rescue centres please pm me


IF YOU OWN OR RUN A RESCUE CENTRE PLEASE PM ME WITH DEATAILS


P.S EVEN IF YOU ARE FULL


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

bumpage


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Meko said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


sorry


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

there only seems to be one in Scotland listed on there though, in Aberdeen (page 4)


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Do you need to rehome something or are you after something from a rescue?


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Zak said:


> Do you need to rehome something or are you after something from a rescue?


 
after somthing


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Are you after a reptile rescue? 
I am sure you know that BlueJen and her partner Andy run the Glasgow reptile rescue. Although I am sure, considering they know who you are, they wouldn't trust you with a toy snake from The Early Learning Centre.
Connor, I really think it is time you grew up a little instead of trolling forums lying about what you keep and not taking any advice from anyone.
You are far too young to a) be buying animals or b) taking any from a rescue centre.
No decent centre is going to rehome to a 13 year old boy who has already stated his parents won't let him keep reptiles.


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

angela__k__84 said:


> Are you after a reptile rescue?
> I am sure you know that BlueJen and her partner Andy run the Glasgow reptile rescue. Although I am sure, considering they know who you are, they wouldn't trust you with a toy snake from The Early Learning Centre.
> Connor, I really think it is time you grew up a little instead of trolling forums lying about what you keep and not taking any advice from anyone.
> You are far too young to a) be buying animals or b) taking any from a rescue centre.
> No decent centre is going to rehome to a 13 year old boy who has already stated his parents won't let him keep reptiles.


who r u???

how am u lying about what i keep???

how do you even know me???


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

The simple fact is that you are too young to get anything from a rescue centre.


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

angela__k__84 said:


> the simple fact is that you are too young to get anything from a rescue centre.


who r u???

AND HOW AM I LYING ABOUT WHAT I KEEP???

WAS YOUR NAME MUMMY BOB ON THE OTHER FORUM???


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Lets not turn this into Another argument thread, if you are only 13 then yes you are too young to use most if not all rescue centres, if you are not this young then let people know what you want and i am sure someone can help you


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

oh just forget it


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Sorted


----------



## gibby (Oct 24, 2007)

what a shock, conner looking for more freebies.



dont you ever learn from all your stupid posts.

was not long ago you said you were a rescue center :whip:


----------

